# First Service and Habitation check recommendations



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

I am coming up for my first service requirement for my 2009 Bessacarr E435 which is our first Motorhome. As I live in the Coventry (West Midlands) area I was wondering if anyone can recommend a local Fiat dealer for the vehicle service and somewhere I can have the required Habitation check to meet the warrenty requirements. Anywhere within a 50 miles please 

Basa


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The service does not have to de carried out by a Fiat dealer, any VAT registered competent Garage can do it without affecting the warranty.
For the habitation service, Swift have a massive list of approved service agents, some of whom are mobile and will come to you. Details are on the Swift website.
Just a word of caution, if you bought from Brownhills they will not honour any warranty unless they do all of your servicing.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Service*

Hi

Guest Trucks at Coventry - two visits to them in the past by me - one on the back of a tow truck and the other for warranty work. Great service on both occasions.

For the hab service - Mark @ Central Leisure Services - he will come to you and has worked on this and my previous van.

Russell

www.central-leisure-services.webs.com

www.guests.co.uk


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Service*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Guest Trucks at Coventry - two visits to them in the past by me - one on the back of a tow truck and the other for warranty work. Great service on both occasions.
> 
> ...


I second that, Mark is aproved by Swift for all warranty and habitaion services

Peter


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information Gerryd on Brownhills, can they do that? surely under the Trade of Goods Act, they have a legal responsibility or have I got that wrong?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

BASA said:


> Thanks for the information Gerryd on Brownhills, can they do that? surely under the Trade of Goods Act, they have a legal responsibility or have I got that wrong?


I don't know how they do it, but they have imposed those rules and get away with it.
For that reason they will never again get my custom.
Gerry


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks to Rapide561 and JohnCrossMotorhomes for the information supplied, a bit concerned as I checked with Swift via their web page and it doesn't mention Central Leisure Services on their list of approved agents for checks or warranty work or have they got it wrong?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I can confirm I am fully approved by Swift to undertake servicing , repairs and certain warranty claims on all Swift group vans. Obviously a quick call to Swift customer care will confirm this.

Thanks Mark


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*CLS ask Fiat*

Hi,
Mark at CLS gives a great service at a realistic cost - highly recommended
What does it state in your Fiat owners booklet? -- 2007 version states 28k or 12 month low miles service - 2008 version only 28k no yearly or low miles requirement(same as all Euro supplied vans)
I have not seen the 2009/10 versions but other members on MHF have phoned FIat who confirmed no anual service requirement, service at 28k - but reccomend the van is inspected as required- whatever that means
You do whatever you are happy with - however if you use a none Fiat service centre you need a copy of the complete Fiat service schedule completed in full by the servicing garage confirming all items have been attended to and copy invoices for all the service components/oils etc as proof that the filters/oil etc used were genuine Fiat 
Failure to do this results in Fiat voiding the warranty -google Fiat warranty problems, results mainly from the "Fiat Forum" you will see what I mean
Good Luck
Ray


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Cannock Resrayes they do both at the same time you can drop off and if booked in you can also ask for a courtesy car Redomend every time ask for Dave
Thanks
Sir Graham


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks to Rapide561, used both *Guest Trucks and Central Leisure Services *as you recommended. Service from both parties were excellent. 
*Guest Trucks *can do servicing overnight, you just drop your vehicle off in the afternoon and pick it up next morning. 
Mark at *Central Leisure Services *was very helpful and informative.
Both services were not only convenient, being local, but also a cost effective saving, compared to the same services offered by *Brownhills*.
*Brownhills* confusing pricing structure for a first service on the vehicle, to cover for *warranty purposes*, ranges from £136 to £492 and you are always offered the *"Gold"* option when you enquire. *Guest Trucks *a Fiat Serving agent* £188 *as per Fiat 1st Service and warranty requirements.

*Brownhills *for Habitation checks as per the the warranty requirements a price structure of £100 to £250 again always offered *"Gold" *@£250 as it covers the damptesting requirement. *Central Leisure Services *full testing and dampness as per Swift requirements, £90 and *he comes to you!*

Taking into consideration the fuel costs for a round trip of 120 miles to Brownhills and their complicated and costly pricing structure, I think I have saved myself a lot of money


----------

